# Noisy Cricket V2 vs other dual mods advice?



## StompieZA (15/12/16)

Hozit guys, 

Im looking to upgrade today and was looking at the Noisy Cricket V2 compared to other dual mods around the R1300 mark. Noisy Cricket v2 is like R650 so its cheap and from the reviews it looks awesome! 

Im used to a mod with a screen etc so:

- Will i be happy going from a Evic Vtwo to a Noisy Cricket V2?
- Is there another dual bat mod that will suite me better? (if i had the money i would have gone Minikin V2.

Im currently using a Steam Crave Aromamizer Supreme RDTA running around 0.2 to 0.5 ohms depending on what wire i use. 

I want something that hits like a beast, batterly life etc as i usually vape at 55watt.
Thanks


----------



## Dubz (15/12/16)

I think the Fuchai is priced decently...
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...cts/fuchai-213-tc-box-mod?variant=31514862403

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/16)

Dubz said:


> I think the Fuchai is priced decently...
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...cts/fuchai-213-tc-box-mod?variant=31514862403


Have to agree with @Dubz here. If you are used to a mod with a screen, you might get frustrated with a semi-mech like the cricket. Personally i would have also gone for the Fuchai

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

I dont have a cricket but am itching for one
Just for some raw series battery power and the right build on a dripper

I would not see myself using it as a workhorse driver on a tank though. But i have seen some folk doing this


----------



## StompieZA (15/12/16)

Dubz said:


> I think the Fuchai is priced decently...
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...cts/fuchai-213-tc-box-mod?variant=31514862403



I really want it but have no time to go there today....otherwise i would have.


----------



## StompieZA (15/12/16)

Think im going to get the Fuchai, See it can charge both batteries via USB at 2A each? is this really true cause this is better than my Nitecore New I2 external.


----------



## Dane (15/12/16)

I have the fuchai and a noisy cricket v2. Love both of them. Prefer the fuchai though even though it is bulkier than the NCv2. 

I am not a mech guy but I run the NCv2 in series with 0.4ohm build but dial it all the way down to my happy place. In parallel you would have to build lower to get it to shine. But for the price it is a good buy.

I won't recommend charging via the usb on the fuchai although it is lighting quick I believe it will impact on your batteries over time, it also gets really hot charging at 2A. Get yourself one of those efest chargers, can do 0.5 A, 1A and 2A, I charge at 1A and takes a couple of hours vs the almost 8hours on the nitecore .

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yagya (15/12/16)

I will also vote for the fuchai 213 but deff worth saving for that noisy if you want that beastly kick.
You can also fine tune the fuchai, using that preheat setting and will get an enjoyable vape for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

